# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: نمایش پروگرس آپلودر کروم یا ... در صفحه سایت

## ahmad4u

بروزرها معمولا هنگام آپلود یک فایل یک پروگرس از درصد آپلود فایل نمایش میدهند
مثلا در کروم بصورت یک نوار کوچک در پایین سمت چپ هست
e8737dffbfb14e69bcec478005057382.jpg
چطور میتونم از این قابلیت برای نمایش میزان پیشرفت آپلود در صفحه سایت استفاده کنم؟

لطفا کدهای آن را قرار دهید
تشکز

----------


## ahmad4u

منتظر پاسخ دوستان هستم

----------


## ahmad4u

همچنان 
 							منتظر پاسخ دوستان هستم

----------

